# Annulment: I was forced into marrying a non national so she could get residency.



## atkin (10 Jul 2009)

Hi,
    I wish to apply for an annulment. 

The grounds are that I was forced into marrying a non national against my better judgement so she could get residence. I was told that she would not live with me unless I did. Then 6 months into the marriage she lost interest and then did not have sex with me. I was upset with this and developed gay relationships. These are 2 grounds for an annulment. 

The problem is this is difficult to prove to a court, gay relationships are still discreet and no one will say this in court. What happens in the family home between 2 people cannot be demonstrated also.

 There are no statistics on the details and outcome of recent cases that I can find.

 Any help appreciated.
 Atkin.


----------



## truthseeker (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*



atkin said:


> Hi,
> I wish to apply for an annulment .The grounds are that I was forced into marrying a non national against my better judgement so she could get residence ie I was told that she would not live with me unless I did .Then 6 months into the marriage she lost interest and then did not have sex with me.I was upset with this and developed gay relationships. These are 2 grounds for an annulment.
> The problem is this is difficult to prove to a court,gay relationships are still discreet and no one will say this in court.What happens in the family home between 2 people cannot be demonstrated also.
> There are no statistics on the details and outcome of recent cases that I can find.
> ...


 

Im not clear why you think you have grounds for annulment based on this post. You freely made the decision to marry so that your wife could live with you - you were not forced to do so?
And you freely made the decision to develop gay relationships, this is not something you were forced to do either.

I dont think you could seek an annulment based on either of these grounds. Have a look on citizensinformation.ie for more information on annulment in Ireland.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

How exactly were you forced ?

Or do you mean talked into ?


----------



## Purple (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

Read [broken link removed]


----------



## callybags (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

Apologies to the OP as this is slightly off topic.

I had a read of Purple's link and saw this

"At the time of the marriage, there was a lack of consent. In other words, you or your spouse did not give free and fully informed consent to the marriage. This may be due to duress, (i.e., you were forced into the marriage), mistake, misrepresentation or fraud. It may also be due to the fact that you or your spouse was suffering from a mental illness *or was intoxicated at the time of the marriage*. "

Would this not render half the existing marriages invalid as most people have a few "stiffeners" before getting to the altar!


----------



## ney001 (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

If the relationship has been consummated which it clearly was then you don't have grounds I wouldn't think, unless as other poster said, one of you was intoxicated etc or unable to understand what you were entering in to! .  Off topic maybe but lack of interest in sex is not grounds for annulment, however it would seem that one of the parties being homosexual is, so technically maybe she could file for an annulment as you engage in homosexual sex???


----------



## truthseeker (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*



ney001 said:


> Off topic maybe but lack of interest in sex is not grounds for annulment, however it would seem that one of the parties being homosexual is, so technically maybe she could file for an annulment as you engage in homosexual sex???


 
Technically the OP would be considered to be bisexual if he has been engaging in sex with his wife, then with other men. Engaging in sex outside of the marraige is adultery but I dont think adultery is grounds for an 'annulment' - although possibly for divorce - perhaps a legal person could answer this?

The question I would be asking (if I were a judge) is why did the OP marry a woman if he himself prefers homosexual relationships? I note that the upset caused by his wives lack of interest in sex led to homosexual relationships and not heterosexual ones - so why marry a woman at all in the first place?

IMO a wife losing interest in sex 6 months after the marraige is not reason for an anullment straight off, surely if you wanted your marraige to work you would go for counselling and try to mend things instead of going straight for an annulment.

I think there is more to this than the OP is telling in the first post.


----------



## ney001 (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

Definitely more to this I would say but the main issue is that he was not forced into a marriage he stated that she wouldn't live with him until she was married  so he chose to marry her in order to live with her.  It all depends on the type of relationship they have, if she also wants a quick end to this then she could get annulment on the grounds of his homosexuality all he would have to do is admit to it!.


----------



## liaconn (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*



atkin said:


> Hi,
> I wish to apply for an annulment .The grounds are that I was forced into marrying a non national against my better judgement so she could get residence ie I was told that she would not live with me unless I did


 
As its part of the Catholic Church's teaching that you shouldn't live together until you're married, I cannot imagine them deciding to grant someone an annulment for being 'forced' to marry someone because you wanted to live with them. However, if you could prove that the only reason she wanted to marry you was to get residency, I would imagine that you might have grounds there as there was no genuine intent on her part to enter into a proper marriage. Just my view, I'm no expert.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

I am no expert, but this would be my take on it.



> I was told that she would not live with me unless I did[marry her]



A lot of women, and a few men, refuse to live with someone unless they are married.  This cannot be a ground. 

A lot of married men engage in homosexual relationships, so this cannot be a ground. 

A lot of women and men lose interest in sex with a specific partner, so this cannot be a ground. 

If the marriage was a sham, just so that she could get "residence", then that might be a grounds for an anulment. I knew of one case around ten years ago where a marriage broke down and, as a result, the Russian bride had her work permit refused and so had to leave the country.

I don't think that simply marrying an Irish person gives a non national any rights. But as I say, I am no expert.


----------



## ml10 (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

You can't get an annulment on the grounds that she refuses to sleep with you, but if she applies for an annulment she will get it on the grounds that she discovered you were a homosexual after the marriage took place.  You can also get it on the grounds that you were misled into the marriage.  If you  look on google about annulments in Ireland you'll get all d info you need.


----------



## becky (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

Post is very confusing as first he says he was forced into marrying someone to get her residency - which is illegal.

Then he says;

"I was told that she would not live with me unless I did" 

So was he helping her get residencey or did he want to marry her.

Would a divorce not suffice?

I never heard that a woman withholding sex caused gay relationships to develop. I know a few fellas who had this problem (short term) and they are still straight.


----------



## bond-007 (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

Civil annulments are relatively easy to get if both parties are complicit. All they need do is say they did not consummate the marriage, very hard to disprove.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*



bond-007 said:


> Civil annulments are relatively easy to get if both parties are complicit. All they need do is say they did not consummate the marriage, very hard to disprove.



One would presume the party relying on the marriage to stay in the country would not be too happy to play along.


----------



## Padraigb (11 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*



bond-007 said:


> Civil annulments are relatively easy to get if both parties are complicit. All they need do is say they did not consummate the marriage, very hard to disprove.



Do you mean that they should tell lies? That's not the right way to do things.


----------



## bond-007 (11 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*

Who are they hurting? No-one.


----------



## Padraigb (11 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*



bond-007 said:


> Who are they hurting? No-one.



I disagree. Legal procedures are based on fact, and fact is ascertained through people telling the truth. If it becomes part of the culture that it is acceptable to tell lies on the argument that no harm is being done, then it can quickly follow that people may tell lies to achieve the "right" result.

Suppose I am a witness in a case, and I "know" that the defendant did assault the victim, but did not actually see it. I might claim to have seen it in order to get him convicted, as he deserves to be.


----------



## csirl (13 Jul 2009)

> The grounds are that I was forced into marrying a non national against my better judgement so she could get residence. I was told that she would not live with me unless I did.


 
The language in this statement implies that a third party was involved in this arrangement. Can you shed light on the circumstances that led you to marry as it is important in this case?

I assume that because residency is involved, we are talking about a civil marriage.


----------



## ajapale (13 Jul 2009)

If posters are concerned about the bona fides of a thread would they use the report post  facility to bring their concern to the attention of the moderators/administrators.


----------



## Purple (13 Jul 2009)

*Re: Annulment*



Padraigb said:


> I disagree. Legal procedures are based on fact, and fact is ascertained through people telling the truth. If it becomes part of the culture that it is acceptable to tell lies on the argument that no harm is being done, then it can quickly follow that people may tell lies to achieve the "right" result.
> 
> Suppose I am a witness in a case, and I "know" that the defendant did assault the victim, but did not actually see it. I might claim to have seen it in order to get him convicted, as he deserves to be.


 Very well said.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Jul 2009)

csirl said:


> The language in this statement implies that a third party was involved in this arrangement. Can you shed light on the circumstances that led you to marry as it is important in this case?
> 
> I assume that because residency is involved, we are talking about a civil marriage.


 
I think  these threads are worth considering:

Separated wife rent allowance 


atkin said:


> My wife and I are negotiating a Judicial Separation . There are 4 children born to her only. I am prepared to leave the house to her but on a lease agreement.I would have to charge a nominal rent as I need a place to rent in this case.
> I wonder would she qualify for a rent allowance as she is not working.The Judicial Separation would be made in the court.The only alternative for her then is to leave and rent a place herself .
> Regards,
> Atkin.




Wife claim Job seeker benefit


atkin said:


> I wonder is it possible for my wife to claim job seeker benefit ,while I her husband stay at home to look after the 4 children.Do I still get an allowance as a dependant as would be the case for her if I was claiming?
> Any ideas be grateful,
> Atkin.



Chasing Bad Debts - Debt Collection Agencies



atkin said:


> Hi ,
> I have small outstanding debts that are not worth paying a solicitor to reclaim .
> I was told by the court service that you can do this yourself.
> I did my own divorce and the procedure is similar using the same court forms found at www.courts.ie.  I still need exact advice to have everything correct as a judge is never too happy about a lay person in court.
> ...


----------

